# Goobies Section of Highway 150



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

'Ole Goob does a pretty good job making _his_ road look good!

I didn't even see a gum wrapper!

Good job Goobie!! 8)


----------



## Rictanica (Sep 26, 2011)

Vibrant, beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome colors .45!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

:shock: 

Dang.. you're getting better by the day. Great shots!


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Way nice pictures he's sure doing a great job on that stretch of highway.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

At your service fellas.


----------



## Rictanica (Sep 26, 2011)

are you crappin in a bag in that last photo?


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I drive that road a couple times a year. My grandpa built a cabin out there.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Rictanica said:


> are you crappin in a bag in that last photo?


 :shock:

:lol:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice! Aint a prettier place thanks to Goob and co.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My brother comes out every year from Illinois to hunt and fish. He helps clean up our stretch of road to acclimate, get use to the higher elevation.









We have the longest stretch of Adopt-a-Highway in the state of Utah, 27 miles.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> At your service fellas...


Thanks goob... One of my favorite drives...
I promise your not picking up my trash...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You sure your brother isn't a true Utard? Camo and the reflective vest? Huh. 

Great Work Goob! You are a great American - one we all look up to and should try to emulate. Except for eating all the critter guts, I can't think of a finer human than the Goob! Hah-Zah for Goob!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Ya know Goob, if you ever get tired of your highway, you could come down here to Yewtah and we'll fix ya up real nice! Take yer pick...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh....cool tuff Ton_Def. You could clean those shoes up and sell them on eBay.


Hah-Zah buddy.


----------

